
James Balog: Time-lapse proof of extreme ice loss (video) - ashishk
http://www.ted.com/talks/james_balog_time_lapse_proof_of_extreme_ice_loss.html
======
aurora72
The current level of CO2 at 385ppm is way much higher than the natural record
of 280ppm thousands of years ago, all thanks to the exploitation of oil and
trillions of dollars invested in internal combustion engine "ICE" cars.

Giants like Toyota, Daimler Benz and GM have already taken a big hit in 2008,
partly because of favouring ICE cars over the electrical ones.

Thankfully, we will no longer have to destroy our lungs and the world as a
whole new generation of companies has been quickly rising, which produce
highly efficient and nature-friendly electric cars.

